# Hikari sinking carnivore pellets



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

Has any one tryed these i bought some yesterday but haven't tried them out yet i was wondering if they were any good? http://www.hikariusa.com/products/tropical..._carnivore.html


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

They're great, but only toss them in a few at a time so that they don't sink to the bottom and mess up the tank.

I much prefer floating pellets for this reason, and it's such more of a kick to watch the surface of the tank "Boil" with activity.


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> They're great, but only toss them in a few at a time so that they don't sink to the bottom and mess up the tank.
> 
> I much prefer floating pellets for this reason, and it's such more of a kick to watch the surface of the tank "Boil" with activity.


thanks ill defiantly try the floating kind next time what kind do you use? http://www.hikariusa.com/products/cichlid/..._bio-gold+.html


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I use Hikari Cichlid Gold.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

i didnt check the link but i tried hikari massivore delight for my Ps and they begin to eat some, but were not very interested. these were the kind that sink to the bottom and they made my tank stink real quick. I would have tried to get them hooked on these pellets but they smelled bad and hurt the water quality, since the Ps were not eating them up right away. i believe that hikari massivore delight is probably the best grade hikari pellet that you could give a P , and they only come in sinking pellets i believe. By the way, i have a full bag for sale in jersey. retail price is around 30 dollars (obviously i will part with it for less than that.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Massivore Delight is good stuff. My P's love it but man it's expensive sh*t! It's about 40$ a bag retail around my area.

Piranha Man, awesome video! Untz Untz Untz haha! seriously though thats a sweet song, who is it by?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Bio Gold FTW!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

AS fan said:


> Bio Gold FTW!!!


I like Bio Gold but it doesnt come in a large sized pellet for some reason! My P's only seem to successfully eat the large pellets. Anything smaller gets spit out.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> Massivore Delight is good stuff. My P's love it but man it's expensive sh*t! It's about 40$ a bag retail around my area.
> 
> Piranha Man, awesome video! Untz Untz Untz haha! seriously though thats a sweet song, who is it by?


That's "Sail" by Armin Van Buuren.
He's one of my favorite Trance artists... saw him in Seattle, WA last year... what a show!

Here's a clip of the same song done live... awesome performance!


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 30, 2008)

Piranha Man, I like the vid of you feeding the fish. Mind if I ask how many piranha you have in that tank and what size it is. Beautiful fish.

Piranha Man, I like the vid of you feeding the fish. Mind if I ask how many piranha you have in that tank and what size it is. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NLS is the shiznit but i think if your for a straight carnivore pellet go with hikari NLS is more all around and colour enhancing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rickyricardo said:


> Piranha Man, I like the vid of you feeding the fish. Mind if I ask how many piranha you have in that tank and what size it is. Beautiful fish.
> 
> Piranha Man, I like the vid of you feeding the fish. Mind if I ask how many piranha you have in that tank and what size it is. Beautiful fish.


There are presently 16 mixed pygos in that tank. It's a 150 gallon. Thanks for the compliment!









There are presently 16 mixed pygos in that tank. It's a 150 gallon. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I feed them to my bichirs.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine love to eat the sinking ones but, just like pman said, don't toss too many in at a time.


----------



## vrabel300 (Sep 25, 2008)

wow man that video is sick. i wish my piranhas went that crazy when i feed them pellets


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

vrabel300 said:


> wow man that video is sick. i wish my piranhas went that crazy when i feed them pellets


I contribute a lot of that action to the fact that I feed my fish several times a day, everyday.

They seem healthier, more active, less aggressive with one another and happier as a result.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> They're great, but only toss them in a few at a time so that they don't sink to the bottom and mess up the tank.
> 
> I much prefer floating pellets for this reason, and it's such more of a kick to watch the surface of the tank "Boil" with activity.


damm my fish don't swim like that at all they just sit on the bottom how you get them so active mine would never go near the top


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

scotth42 said:


> They're great, but only toss them in a few at a time so that they don't sink to the bottom and mess up the tank.
> 
> I much prefer floating pellets for this reason, and it's such more of a kick to watch the surface of the tank "Boil" with activity.


damm my fish don't swim like that at all they just sit on the bottom how you get them so active mine would never go near the top
[/quote]

Check out my lengthy post in this thread that addresses just that.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=178374


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I feed mine Hikari floating Food Sticks and my p's love them.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

I feed them Hikari Cichlid gold floaters, they love em! Theyre small but they go nuts just like in that video, its awesome. Theyre chilling in the log one minute, as soon as the pellets hit they know its on, Ill see if I can get a video tonight.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I recently started my piranhas on both Hikari Cichlid Gold and the sinking carnivor pellets with some success right off the bat. My pirayas took both pellets on the first try along with my brandtii and gibbus but I haven't had any luck with my marginatus, my rhom and my mac but I'm sure eventually as they get hungry enough they'll learn to take them as well. I like the idea of pellet food as a staple part of their diet because of the range of nutrients in each pellet as opposed to frozen fish, shrimp, squid ect. I've noticed a definate increase in color on my pirayas since using these two products but I do wonder if there are simular products of the same quality but at a lower cost because Hikari products aren't cheap in particular the carnivore pellets which comes in a much smaller bag than the cichlid gold line.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

I mainly feed mines Hikari Gold also.


----------

